# Anyone Use Craftsman Books Contract Writer?



## katttfishh (Jun 10, 2005)

Just d/loaded the demo. It looks pretty cool. Anybody have any input on it?


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Linky Link?:thumbup:


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

In my opinion, this crushes Craftsman contractor writer


http://www.powertoolssoftware.com/PTSExecutiveSummary.html


----------



## Allen+Allen (Apr 8, 2014)

I am looking at using both of the software options above... Craftsman contract writer and Powertools Software Contract Writer. Can anyone provide a review/experience with either of these?


----------

